# Purchasing corrupt mp3s



## Weston (Jul 11, 2008)

MP3s are so convenient now I'm often buying them directly rather than converting from a CD. But once in a while I find the files or the encoding corrupt, as the the music skips like an old scratched vinyl LP. 

Does anyone else have this problem and is there a way to resolve it? Re-download? Or complain to the supplier (usually Amazon), or the label? The weird thing is for one non-classical piece in particular I've tried purchasing from both Amazon and Rhapsody and find the skips in the exact same place for both sources, leading me to believe it was the record label itself creating the problem. 

Disappointing. I would think more revenue is generated from mp3s these days. It shouldn't be a lackadaisical you-get-what-you-pay-for second class service.


----------



## bigshot (Nov 22, 2011)

The only place I ever had a problem was at the iTunes Store and I emailed customer service and they took care of it. Contact the retailer.


----------



## Haydn man (Jan 25, 2014)

I am with you all the way, contact the retailer


----------

